# cando



## stocker24 (Sep 9, 2003)

Hello, i am going up to the Cando area over mea and i would like to know if the hunting would be good there ffor ducks. thanks


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Should be good. But, you might be in the "in between period" when the locals have left and the northern birds have not arrived.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

That is very true, About 7-10 years ago it seamed like mea weekend was right in the peak of the migration for both snow geese and big flocks of mallards, but latley it seems like there is good hunting early and then great hunting later right before freeze up. MEA can be a very productive weekend with good scouting, but it can also be in the middle of the migration.


----------



## stocker24 (Sep 9, 2003)

When do the waters usually freeze up by. Just wondering cause last year over mea the last day we were there the pond had a thin layer of ice and it was snowing and a day before it was great hunting.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

what is mea? new to the lingo.


----------



## Chester (Sep 12, 2003)

MEA is Minnesota Education Association. It is a Thursday-Friday in the Middle of October where MN teachers are given a 4 day weekend to attend education workshops.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Is the middle of october generally in the middle of migration in northern north dakota? or I suppose it all boils down to the weather in manitoba.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I always tell people the best time to hunt up here is the last three days before freeze-up :lol: of course with our weather that could be at anytime in oct-nov-dec......it would be hard to set a time for a migration.


----------



## quackersmack (Sep 22, 2003)

My father hunted in the Cando area during MEA last year, and he felt he was a few days too late. There were some northern Mallards on the water that was still open, but he had to put on a lot of miles to find them. It is give and take every year trying to predict the migration.

Good Luck.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

do alot of MEA people duck hunt when they come over, and how do you think the mallard and snow and canadian's will be the 11th- 17th.


----------

